# 1970 Hercules



## DrZook (Apr 29, 2017)

Hey all,
I just got into vintage bikes last summer. This one is quickly becoming my favorite. It's a 1970 Hercules. Has a single speed Sturmey-Archer SC hub (dated 9/70). Due to its smaller size I have reason to believe it's actually a re-badged Raleigh Colt. I picked it up last fall for only $4 and all it needed was tires/tubes. A bit of aluminum foil rust treatment and...not bad. Still kind of a work in progress. I love it for its sheer simplicity. No cables, lights, extras, just a coaster brake that slows the bike down when it feels like it (It's a Brit Bike--I've come to expect this). Hope you all like it.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 29, 2017)

Nice condition bicycle!
I believe Hercules was a Raleigh owned brand by then, but we never really got the coaster braked models over this side of the pond.
Shame really, those cable free bikes look cool.


----------



## rhenning (Apr 29, 2017)

AMF was selling the Raleigh built AMF/Hercules bike here in the 1960s.  I bought a Mens Hercules 3 speed standard at the local Gambles hardware store in 1964 for $20 and a used Remington single shot rifle.  Roger


----------



## DrZook (Apr 29, 2017)

I'm pretty sure that Hercules was part of Raleigh/TI at this point. Per Sheldon Brown: 

Hercules
A division of B.C.C. until merged with Raleigh as part of the TI takeover in 1960, Hercules was a major competitor of Raleigh, with a strong sporting image. Hercules sponsored popular racers, most particularly Ken Joy and Eileen Sheridan. Hercules made its own 3-speed hubs, which were pretty-much identical to the older Sturmey-Archer AW, though some parts, notably the right ball cup, were not interchangeable.. Hercules hubs continued to use threaded drivers long after Sturmey-Archer abandoned them.

Raleigh-built "AMF-Hercules" models are fairly common. They were distributed by AMF (American Machine & Foundry.)


----------



## DrZook (Apr 29, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> ...those cable free bikes look cool.



Indeed. Every time I'm tempted to put anything on this bike I'm taken aback by the clean look and it stays that way. The bike's really grown on me. I am actually considering taking this one up north to Mackinac Island this summer.


----------



## sam (May 1, 2017)

Anytime you see a Hercules with those bands on the seat tube it's an AMF sold bike. They were put on right over the Raleigh/Hercules decals. In the 60s AMF had a factory in No. Littlerock Ar. where these bikes were assembled .


----------



## Oilit (May 8, 2017)

sam said:


> Anytime you see a Hercules with those bands on the seat tube it's an AMF sold bike. They were put on right over the Raleigh/Hercules decals. In the 60s AMF had a factory in No. Littlerock Ar. where these bikes were assembled .



Interesting! Was that the same factory where they used to build Roadmasters?


----------



## sam (May 9, 2017)

Was that the same factory where they used to build Roadmasters?-----Yes


----------



## Long Beach Leo (Jun 11, 2017)

Those bikes are actually popular with local surfers here in So Cal. You ride to your surf break before school in your wetsuit, towel wrapped on handlebars with board under your arm--brake with your bare feet. Lean it against a light pole or street sign while you surf--no need for a lock since NO ONE would steal a low-end girls bike, the rustier the better.


----------

